# Forum name change suggestion: Programming



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I humbly ask that the "Programming" forum be renamed to "Programming & TV Talk" to better emphasize the fact that you can talk about TV shows there, not just a channel's programming. A seperate "TV Talk" forum is unnecessary at this time, since the traffic is low, and would only cause moderator headaches.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Sounds like a good idea to me.  Lets see what the other admins say.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Just another vote to say you should change it.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Hey Mark the Polling Forum is four doors down on the left :lol:


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

It's up to Chris, but sounds good to me Z'loth, I like your idea.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Why not? I dont mind...But Chris has the final call


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Done! Thanks for the excellent suggestion.


----------



## STXJim (Apr 22, 2002)

I like the way you guys run this place...
You actually take suggestions into consideration.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Thanks Jim, we aim to please.


----------



## STXJim (Apr 22, 2002)

Scott,
I was in a club one night and had to go to the bathroom.
There was a sign on the wall in front of the urinal.
It read....
"We aim to please...
Please aim to please". 
...I tried!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

It 'goes'... 

"We aim to please.
_You_ aim too, please!"

Actually, the wall was in front of _you_ and _behind_ the urinal. :lol:

Love your avatar!

Nick :smoking:


----------



## STXJim (Apr 22, 2002)

Damn Nick,
You just turned this into the Techinal Forum.
And I thought for sure it was supposed to be on tonight.:shrug:
I guess that's what I get for thinking. 

BTW...I'm from the "Third Stone from the Sun".
'Jimi'


----------

